# Chair Seat?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Correct it right away, but be patient if he doesn't get it right away - remember, you have a zillion things to remember when you're riding!
But definitely correct it - better to get in a good habit right off the bat than let a bad habit form then try to correct it.
Good on him for taking it up though!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's awesome!! 
Yeah, try to correct it, but give your Dad time to get used to it lol, it won't take overnight!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

is it because his stirrups are too short? maybe


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> is it because his stirrups are too short? maybe


Thats what I was thinking it was. I'm going to make them longer and maybe that will help.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well since he just started, you may want to try telling him the most important thing until he gets it down, and then maybe keep doing it for a couple of lessons, than start on another important part. After awhile, riding becomes second nature.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah maybe make his stirrups shorter, that may help. 
Yess it definitely does become 2nd nature!  Just keep working with him.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > is it because his stirrups are too short? maybe
> ...


might be a good place to start. my hubby had a chair seat when he first started riding and that was because i didnt have long enough stirrup leathers for him. once i got ones that were long enough he was fine  you can sit that way if the stirrups are the right length


----------



## Mr.Majic&amp;Dollar (Mar 6, 2008)

I would say correct it right away.

What breed of horse is he learning to ride on?

For gaited horses the so called chair seat is disered....and is the correct way to ride a gaited horse. Your supposed to sit on your butt and roll your hips backwards...like sitting in a chair.


But on anyother breed that is not gaited...its not correct.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr.Majic&Dollar said:


> For gaited horses the so called chair seat is disered....and is the correct way to ride a gaited horse. Your supposed to sit on your butt and roll your hips backwards...like sitting in a chair.
> 
> 
> But on anyother breed that is not gaited...its not correct.


hmm...
well, chairseat is considered a bad thing here, and we only have gaited horses, so I wouldn´t say it is disered by all gaited breed riders ! :?


----------



## Mr.Majic&amp;Dollar (Mar 6, 2008)

Well i ride Tennessee Walking Horses and the "Chair" seat is the correct seat....as long as you still have your back straight...and your legs are not too far infront of you. Everyone has thier own way of doing things, so each to thier own.


These are just off google.

western on a TWH
http://www.wardshorsefarm.com/ella.jpg

Saddleseat on a TWH
http://gaitedhorses.net/BreedArticles/MerryGoBoy.jpg




Western on a Non-Gaited horse
http://cncarabians.com/db5/00420/cncarabians.com/_uimages/Zabrzerm203.jpg

Saddleseat on a Non-Gaited horse
http://sunhilltraining.com/saddleseat1.jpg


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a bit of a chair seat problem


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

if i understand the "chair seat" i believe i have the problem too. One seems to be on Vega and not so much on Gem.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I seem to have the chair seat when I'm on the greenies!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think i do it to have a more controlled seat.

When i took lessons, i just had to be reminded to keep my heels down. And none of them were greenies. But Vega is. That's interesting.

Thanks for that bit of info FGR


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem glad to help!


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Chair seat in Saddle Seat is not a desired thing and if you are doing it you are incorrect, either with the definition of chair seat or with correct Saddle Seat Equitation. Sadly since many Saddle Seat riders think only Equitation riders should care about their form and many trainers don't think its important since they aren't Equitation instructors you will commonly see a chair seat in Saddle Seat. Saddle Seat riders should have a straight line from their ears to their shoulders to their hips and down to their heels and want to keep their toes behind their knees. More is explained on the Saddle Seat Equitation website:
http://regaljada.tripod.com/saddleseatequitation/


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Teach him now. Teach him now and continue correcting him. It's at the beginning that you need to teach them the proper technique. It's all about muscle memory.


----------

